# Question about Surge Protector + "Cheater Plugs"



## Newuser12345215 (Feb 9, 2007)

"Cheater Plug" on wikipedia.

If I connect a surge protector (with three prongs) to a Cheater Plug (three to two prongs) and use it "but" only connect two plug devices to the surge protector (like a TV and a video game console) is that risky or is it okay?

I only have a two slot plug available. An alternative (if not it is not safe) I guess would be to use an extension cord and connect it to a three slot plug. However would it safe for the same outlet to be shared with a high power consuming device like a refrigerator? (Top slot is refrigerator, bottom is something else. That safe?)

Thanks for help in advance .


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

without getting into trying to give you , or anyone else, a college course in electrical principles - to state it as simply as possible - the REAL reason for three tips on the plug is so there are TWO grounds - on 110 vac, the names are hot, neutral and ground - so the reasoning behind a surge protector is to 'shunt' the excess to a second ground - usually the green colored wire - so if you disable the in-built protection - there would be no reason to use it 

that is not to say a whole lot of people do exactly what you're contemplating - and get by with it - 'cause the electric company really does do a decent job of providing reasonable voltage control - until God, or thor, [your choice of beliefs there], decides to do something like the lightening bolt thing - and then.... 

it really would be a good idea to have ALL your plugs to be the 3 pronged units - are you renting or buying? if buying, the safety factor shouldn't have a $$$ value - if you're renting, get after the landlord

and, a good possibility, maybe the wall plug went .... and someone just installed a 2 pronged unit, if you aren't comfortable working with electricity, have an electrician check it out - might be as simple as just replacing the plug  , 'cause if SOME plugs are 3 pronged, likely the house is already wired with the correct wiring

also, if you read the instructions that came with the surge protector, it will say NOT to use extension cords with it, also tell you NOT to 'piggy-back' them either, [NOT that you asked that question  ]

but, your choice, i'm not going to be watching whatever you choose to do   

ok?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you look at the adapter, you will see that it does not go 3 prongs to 2, but 3 to 3. The third leg, which often has a screw-hole in it, is supposed to be connected to a ground. This is achieved on wall plates by securing it with the screw that holds on the cover plate. Some things are not grounded if that third conductor is not connected which can at times lead to electrified outer cases.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Elvandil said:


> If you look at the adapter, you will see that it does not go 3 prongs to 2, but 3 to 3. The third leg, which often has a screw-hole in it, is supposed to be connected to a ground. This is achieved on wall plates by securing it with the screw that holds on the cover plate. Some things are not grounded if that third conductor is not connected which can at times lead to electrified outer cases.


You're so right and most people do not put a screw in the adapter. And you would want that to be a metal screw and not the plastic screw that is used many times.


----------



## Newuser12345215 (Feb 9, 2007)

I see thanks. As for extension cord + surge protector = Are there any types of extension cords that work well with Surge Protectors or do extension cords nullify surge protector's protection (that is using a surge protector with an extension cord, is it dangerous?).

I will see if an electrician can get my outlets all into 3 prong (how long does that time usually?). Though are extension cords into a three prong outlet good enough for a short term fix until that happens?


----------

